# Has anyone seen this ad and asked what kind of welding he is preforming?



## Alexander McGilton (Apr 9, 2020)

You have all likely seen this ad on this site. Notice the computer display, it shows a tungsten electrode with an ark, as well as a rod of filler metal just to the right. Where as the demonstration to the left, there are sparks flying suggesting profound contamination should that be tig welding. Though the close up I highlighted shows that familiar bend above the handle of a mig gun. Not to mention that the amount of sparks is not unheard of for mig welding.  

Maybe it was obvious to you all that the company just mixed up the welding types in that photo. I at least found it funny if this was an over sight.


----------



## matthewsx (Apr 9, 2020)

The picture is pretty small here but it's labeled "TIG welding with a MIG gun. What is the ad for?


----------



## Alexander McGilton (Apr 9, 2020)

This is the Ad, and the accompanying link if you never seen it. It's a camera and computer being advertised on this site. Something I would imagine most useful in a welding school. Saw this ad multiple times then noticed that the demonstration and display didn't appear to correspond. Most likely the graphics designer through some shots together and wasn't aware.         











						Visible Welding® WeldWatch® HD Demo & Tutoring Welding Station Standard EDU Package
					

HD Weld camera for education and tutoring welding students in person or online. View High Definition weld demos with the weldwatch weld camera onscreen for entire group of students.




					intertest.com


----------



## matthewsx (Apr 9, 2020)

Could just be a staged photo, or a student really messing up....


----------



## aliva (Apr 9, 2020)

I think its just to show welding and not made to be  accurate, just showing the concept.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 9, 2020)

It appears to be a teaching/visual aid.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Apr 9, 2020)

They think that consumers are stupid and won't notice details like that, pretty typical unfortunately.


----------



## Cadillac (Apr 9, 2020)

I don't know what the ad is demonstrating but I do know that they have tig welders set up kind of like a mig gun that self feeds the wire. Saw them in action at fabtech this year. Gun pulses in time with the feed wire pretty cool stuff. Stopped and talked with the rep and he said they've had to dumb down the welding process because of shortage of capable kids being able to do the traditional process these days. Just like school


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 9, 2020)

WHAAAATT, tig welding shouldn't look like that????
man, i have been doin' it all wrong


----------

